# 2008 AHA/BJCP style guidelines ?????



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

What are the numbers for 
dry
semi-sweet
sweet

I think I have some that come in at that semi-sweet to sweet mark. Will they kick it if is entered in the wrong spot for mead competion coming up in FL...


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Well there are multiple mead categories, but for trad:

dry .990 to 1.010
semi-sweet 1.010 to 1.025
sweet 1.025 and up

No they won't boot you, but the whole thing about categories and guidelines is that your mead is judged not only on how good it is in a lot of different ways, but on how well it fits within the guidelines. It'll lose points is all if it's mis-categorized.

There used to be online style guidelines but I can't find them for some reason. Good thing I have a printout! They've got to be somewhere though.


----------

